# livingstoni and fusco confusion



## jgc2003 (Mar 10, 2011)

hi. i bought three juvenile fishes. i ordered some livingstonis and what arrived are .75" fishes showing some brown blotches. in haste i took 3 and headed home. when i closely inspected them at my quarantine tank, i saw some similarities of them to my fusco when it was young. had stonis too before and i think theyre somewhat different from thse new guys. here's a pic










so is it a stoni, or a fusco? many thanks


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

is that blue on his face or a reflection??
looks like a stonii to me if its not on his face
tho i cant really remember what mine looked like as a juvi


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1156
Gets my vote. Not like any young_ livingstonii_ I have seen for sure. :wink:
Maybe female I guess to show so little blue.
Bottom pick of subadult female on the profile is closest match.
But yep not sure the mouth shape is right if pure.
Seems to lack the Roman nose of fuscotaeniatus :-?

Maybe a mix??????????


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

This fish is 3/4"... I think it is just too small to know for sure.

Wait until it is 2-3" and then take a look again.


----------



## marvo (Nov 24, 2010)

livingstonil males turn blue when mating FYI @ blue... dont think it is going to mate soon


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

From the face im going to say fusco. Like fogelhund stated likely have to wait and see, but my money is on a fusco or atleast a mix between the two. Let us know!


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

i agree gotta wait to be sure but 
after looking at mine and comparing I'm sticking with livingstonii due to eye placement


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

I would also say it is fusco. In every example of livingstonii that I have seen (and in the one in my tank), the end of the snout has light markings on it, whereas the fusco has darker markings extending all the way to the mouth. *** found this to be true in even very young juveniles. Here is my sub-adult N. livingstonii, right around 5".








Note the light upper lip.[/img]


----------

